# Is there a Presidential speech tonight, 1/11?



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

I have heard he will address the nation tonight but not sure what time. Since i will be out to dinner with friends I was wondering if I need to pad Lost.


----------



## fliptheflop (Sep 20, 2005)

I looked I don't see anything. Where did you hear it from.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I read on CNN he is in Kentucky today.. so maybe not


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Yeah, what about? He gave his Iraq speech and nothing else is happening. I think the State of the Union is on the 31st.


----------



## ellinj (Feb 26, 2002)

About the shooting in Arizona. Not sure if I need padding or not. I'd guess they will just interrupt.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Well, that's a threadbump, but Pres. Obama is speaking tonight (January 12 2011).

ABC is bumping Better With You, CBS is moving Live to Dance from 8 to 9 pm (EST). NBC will likely bump half of a Minute To Win It.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Ya, almost 5 years to the day.


----------



## ellinj (Feb 26, 2002)

oops, I saw the 1/11 date when going to post a new thread and just picked it. Didn't even look at the age of the post or even if today was the 11th.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

Is Human Target getting bumped?


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

I'm watching FOX right now and it's definately NOT Human Target.


----------



## E94Allen (Oct 16, 2005)

Raising hope was shown at 7pm instead of Human Target... do anyone know if it's repeat or new for Raising Hope?


----------



## djej1 (Jan 9, 2006)

E94allen,

Raising Hope usually airs on Tuesdays and was not even supposed to be airing an episode this week. I assume it is a repeat.

Edit: I just checked on twitter and people on there are saying they saw the Thanksgiving episode.


----------



## jap3 (Jul 14, 2003)

It's on now. Looks like they didn't cut it. 2120 Eastern.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Yeah. Looks like I have to pad the Off the Map Premiere and Defenders about 20 minutes each. 

Networks will never say it due to the subject matter for the President, but I bet ABC is bummed that things are moved around for a new show's premiere.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Nothing happened on the West Coast. I was out that night so I knew nothing about when the speech was supposed to be.


----------

